# Aree di sosta, Milan



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is an aree di sosta shown in the Guida Camper on Viale Rizzoli, Milan.

Has anyone stayed there and knows anything about it ? I can't find it on Google using the directions or address given.

Are there any others around Milan ?

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

buon giorno grizzly.
wwwguidacamper.com
milano bollate
via verdi
milano bollate 20021
area attrezzata nautica caravan
via settembrini 34
villasanta 20058 monza
otherwise camping citta' di milano is very handy for all m.way junctions.
saluti,eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Area attrezzata Milano*

 Buon giorno Grizzly,
in a new guide book I found at Carrara motorhome show (see post on show for details) found this area attrezzata:
Nuova Rimessaggio
Via Ripamonti 481
Exit Val Tidone of the Tangenziale Ovest.
tel 0039 02 5692456
20 places, 45 mins. from city centre.

HTH,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much eddied...A good selection to choose from there and there should be somewhere that we can reach without too much faffing around en route.

We've stayed at Citta di Milano site ( I put it in the campsite guide) and it was a very good site for visiting Milan but this time we're just passing and don't want to tangle with city traffic.

G


----------

